# State championships



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

How many state championships do yall have I have 4


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been to 2 of them and won them both.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

2 in michigian 
1 in ohio 
won all 3
:darkbeer:


----------



## CBrimlow (May 9, 2010)

Why not be humble


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

1 sectionals, 1 state


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

naa 
past 4 years
nfaa
shot only once 1st
nfaa sectionals 1st out of once


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

6 - Ohio and 1 Indiana


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

ASA state champion for Missouri and Kansas


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

Thiers a lot of good shooters on AT


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ND- Field round,900 round, indoor 3d, 5 spot, outdoor 3d...took first in all of them. 
MN- 5 spot...took 3rd place


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

1st place at the MA and NH state 3D shoots and third at the Northeast indoor 3D Championship.


----------

